

Mind-blowing Idea: Free Transportation for Life - k-mcgrady
http://launch3.squarespace.com/blog/mind-blowing-idea-free-transportation-for-life.html

======
mtgx
Tesla Motors is revolutionizing the auto market in a lot of ways - full
electric cars, not those made for transition hybrids, free charging, and
selling direct to consumers (where hopefully they'll win the lawsuit).

Too bad US doesn't have the tax incentive system EU has for less-pollutant
cars. It would help speed up the adoption of electric cars like the ones from
Tesla Motors. Even better if the Government stops subsidizing an industry that
makes billions in profit. Does a century old industry really need subsidies? I
can understand subsidies for nascent industries like the solar panel one, but
only for a few years until the businesses can sustain themselves. After that I
don't think it makes sense at all to keep subsidizing large corporations.

